# They sure grow fast!



## Gracie9205 (May 13, 2012)

My little ewe lamb was 2 weeks old yesterday, and she is growing FAST!  She seemed so tiny when she was born, and look at her now!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 13, 2012)

*Aww she's adorable, looks big for 2 weeks old! 


What kind is she?*


----------



## Gracie9205 (May 13, 2012)

She is a Katahdin.  I figured she would grow fast since she was a single, but I didn't think that fast.  She's like a little butterball turkey


----------



## Southdown (May 13, 2012)

They look so white/pure and innocent.  Very precious!  Is that breed a hair sheep that doesn't need to be sheared?


----------



## Gracie9205 (May 14, 2012)

Southdown said:
			
		

> They look so white/pure and innocent.  Very precious!  Is that breed a hair sheep that doesn't need to be sheared?


Yes, they are hair sheep.  It doesn't get much more low maintenance than a Katahdin!


----------



## EllieMay (May 20, 2012)

Very cute!!
And you're right; Katahdins are so easy and low-maintenance.
They're a real pleasure to have!!


----------

